
Clever Hans Fallacy of Monitoring Tools - nishantmodak
All our monitoring tools enable us to observe what we want to look at. Known knowns.<p>Thus, missing out on the unknown unknowns and being in an endless trial and error state. One at a time.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.last9.io&#x2F;sre-tooling-clever-hans-fallacy&#x2F;
======
nishantmodak
Link [https://blog.last9.io/sre-tooling-clever-hans-
fallacy/](https://blog.last9.io/sre-tooling-clever-hans-fallacy/)

